# voopoo drag 157w auto firing



## loren Scharver (19/4/18)

Hello,



I have a voopoo drag 157w (aka Resign) and its not that old. But on Sunday, it was sitting on a table by itself, no one near it, and I luckily was looking at it at the time, the screen lit up (as if I had pressed the fire button once) then it started firing and didn't stop until I took the batteries out. Its been doing that very since. You have to hit it a few times then it will just fire by itself and you either have to push the fire button once to get it to stop (but it would immediately start auto firing again) or take out the batteries. I went to my local vape store and had them take a look at it. They re created the problem, so they waited for it to start auto firing, and the guy there said he has no idea. He said the button is clearly NOT STICKING. So its probably an internal or chip issue. Anyone have anything or any suggestions that could help me?? I love this mod but its too dangerous to use right now!


----------



## Raindance (19/4/18)

loren Scharver said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a voopoo drag 157w (aka Resign) and its not that old. But on Sunday, it was sitting on a table by itself, no one near it, and I luckily was looking at it at the time, the screen lit up (as if I had pressed the fire button once) then it started firing and didn't stop until I took the batteries out. Its been doing that very since. You have to hit it a few times then it will just fire by itself and you either have to push the fire button once to get it to stop (but it would immediately start auto firing again) or take out the batteries. I went to my local vape store and had them take a look at it. They re created the problem, so they waited for it to start auto firing, and the guy there said he has no idea. He said the button is clearly NOT STICKING. So its probably an internal or chip issue. Anyone have anything or any suggestions that could help me?? I love this mod but its too dangerous to use right now!


Hi Loren, and welcome.

Thing is that even if one were to repair such an issue, the mere possibility of it happening again under less fortunate circumstances would haunt you to no end. It would me at least. Maybe just best to call it a day and purchase a replacement. 

My 2 cents, sorry I know this is not exactly what you would want to hear but replacing a home, car or even worse would be much more traumatic.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

I had a similar problem with my Eleaf istick 100 watt. Opened it up, gave the circuit a wash in isopropyl alcohol, blow dried it. The problem was gone, but I was still scared to use outside so it's always in my drawer now, with no batteries in it of course. 
I will agree with @Raindance get a new mod.


----------



## kev mac (20/4/18)

loren Scharver said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a voopoo drag 157w (aka Resign) and its not that old. But on Sunday, it was sitting on a table by itself, no one near it, and I luckily was looking at it at the time, the screen lit up (as if I had pressed the fire button once) then it started firing and didn't stop until I took the batteries out. Its been doing that very since. You have to hit it a few times then it will just fire by itself and you either have to push the fire button once to get it to stop (but it would immediately start auto firing again) or take out the batteries. I went to my local vape store and had them take a look at it. They re created the problem, so they waited for it to start auto firing, and the guy there said he has no idea. He said the button is clearly NOT STICKING. So its probably an internal or chip issue. Anyone have anything or any suggestions that could help me?? I love this mod but its too dangerous to use right now!


I can totally relate !
I dare say I was one of the earliest owners of the Drag as I bought one as soon as they were offered for sale .I thought the mod was the best to come along in ages hitting all the right notes on it's way .The Gene chip the most innovative since the DNA,and all at a price that was an outright bargain. I Vapes happily for a few months until one night while in bed I heard a hissing sound and sure enough my Drag was Auto firing away,hot enough to fry an egg.The problem wasn't a sticky button and the only way to stop it was to remove the batteries. Having been victimized once more by a faulty regulated mod this helped me decide to stick with semi mechanical types with less things to go wrong.What a shame as the Drag had so much potential.


----------

